

Nokia prototype: twist, bend, tap, steal show - horaci
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-10-nokia-prototype-video.html
Mh, twistable devices, I like it!
======
tdoggette
I love the convex/concave in/out zoom. The other stuff seems less intuitive,
but still pretty impressive.

~~~
horaci
I wonder if it will also support touch screen. I can see useful the next/prev
page, but if I need both hands to do that...

